# How do I install MS Office without dvd drive ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have an Acer Laptop which doesn't have DVD-rom drive, but only has usb ports.

How do I install my MS Office install disk on to my Acer Laptop which has Windows 8 O.S. on it ?

Thanks

Zhong


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You'll need a USB stick (4 GB or more) + the Windows USB/DVD Download Tool.

You'll also obviously need a computer with a DVD drive.

Then follow these instructions to copy the Office DVD to the USB -

www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/SLN289343/en

See - "Using the Windows 7 USB/DVD download tool to install Office ISO's"

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

An external USB 2.0 DVD drive sells for about $30 US.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

No need to buy any equipment except for a USB Flash or HDD. Since this is an Office DVD and not an OS disc, you do not need to create an ISO image of the contents of the disc to burn it to a USB Flash drive or HDD.Since you are not going to be booting from the Office Disc. Of course, Creating an ISO image and burning it as the instructions by JCgriff is an efficient step, just not necessary. 
First make sure that you are viewing Hidden Files and Folders in File (Windows) Explorer. On a computer with a DVD drive, put the Office disc in, put a 4GB or larger USB Flash drive or External HDD in. Open the Office disc and _ Select all_ of the contents, *Drag *and *Drop *or *Copy *and* Paste* them to the blank USB drive or a folder in a HDD if larger. When completed, eject the USB drive, put it into the computer without the DVD drive and run *Setup.exe *from the USB.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Very true - it's not bootable. I forgot about that fact.


----------

